
Unofficial Startup School community - metalmanac
https://www.metalmanac.com/topics/startupschool/
======
metalmanac
After realizing that there is no common platform for people interested in
Startup School (founders and spectators), I decided to start one on my site.
The idea behind this community is to bring together people who were accepted
into the MOOC, people who were not accepted and people who just want to watch
the action as spectators. The following are some features available to this
community:

* A wiki like document that will be updated as each lecture is posted with links to the video and lecture slides.

* A chat room

* A question and answer forum

* A forum to discuss resources i.e submit a link to an external resource + a comments section

Note : This is an unofficial community. Since YC has not indicated that they
will bring together all Startup School enthusiasts onto a single platform, I
decided to start one.

~~~
Suncho
Thanks. I asked a question in your Q&A section. I am very curious about how
this MOOC is being run.

